# blocking problem [solved]

## michael_w

Hi,

bei einem "emerge -avuDN world" bekomme ich folgendes nicht gelöst:

```

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2)

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2)

...

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/util-linux required by world

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-power/pm-util

s-1.2.5', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-

r1', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/mc-4.7.0_pre3', 'n

omerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetu

p-1.0.7-r1', 'merge')

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprog

s-1.41.3-r1', 'merge')
```

vorher steht aber weiter oben:

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

```

ich hab im ersten Ansatz (nicht nörgeln) e2fsprogs deinstalliert und danach util-linux installiert und gedacht ich könnte es damit hinbekommen. aber nix wars.

hat einer einen tipp für mich?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir hat emerge -C e2fsprogs e2fspogs-libs geholfen. Du musst beide Pakete löschen. Und danach nichts manuell installieren sondern einfach emerge -uDN world.

----------

## michael_w

Tja,

ich hatte je beide Pakete händisch gelöscht, trotzdem kommt die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## michael_w

Jetzt hab ichs halbwegs, aber scheitere an dem hier:

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1/w

ork/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3/intl'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1/w

ork/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3'

>>> Completed installing e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs

/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-29684.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: mkdir

S: deny

P: ././var/cache/fonts/tfm

A: /var/cache/fonts/tfm

R: /var/cache/fonts/tfm

C: mkdir ././var/cache/fonts/tfm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1/temp/build.log'

```

was nu?

----------

## franzf

Die beiden erwähnten Logfiles bitte.

/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-29684.log

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1/temp/build.log

Am besten auf http://pastebin.com/ oder so.

(Dass das ebulild oder Buildscript in /var/cache/fonts rumpfuscht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen..)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das hat jetzt aber nichts mehr mit den geblockten Paketen zu tun sondern ist eine Access Violation deiner Sandbox.

----------

## michael_w

http://pastebin.com/m43e0f583

und 

http://pastebin.com/m42317790

die beiden logs

----------

## franzf

Aus den Logs werd ich nicht schlau...

Es wird nirgends versucht, /var/cache/fonts/tfm zu erstellen (ich konnte jedenfalls nichts finden).

Dann diese Meldung:

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

Welche Sandbox-Version ist bei dir installiert?

sandbox gesucht im bugzilla liefert z.B. das hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223077

Sollte aber auf dich nicht zutrefen...

Ansonsten mach einfach nochmal ein emerge --sync, dein letztes ist wohl schon etwas her  :Wink: 

-> aus dem ChangeLog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   01 Dec 2009; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org>
> 
>   e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1.ebuild, e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.6.ebuild,
> ...

 

1.41.9 also schon seit einiger Zeit stable  :Wink: 

Vllt. behebt ja das dein Problem.

----------

## michael_w

Letzter sync heute morgen  :Wink: 

so siehts aus bei mir:

```

gauss ~ # eix e2fsprogs

* sys-fs/e2fsprogs

     Available versions:  1.40.9 1.41.3-r1 ~1.41.6 ~1.41.6-r1 ~1.41.7 ~1.41.7-r1 ~1.41.8 ~1.41.9 {elibc_FreeBSD nls static}

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Standard EXT2/EXT3/EXT4 filesystem utilities

* sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

     Available versions:  1.41.3-r1 ~1.41.6 ~1.41.7 ~1.41.8 ~1.41.9 {nls}

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         e2fsprogs libraries (common error and subsystem)

2 Treffer.

```

und

```

gauss ~ # eix sandbox

[I] sys-apps/sandbox

     Available versions:  1.2.18.1-r2 ~1.2.18.1-r3 ~1.2.20_alpha2-r1 1.6-r2 ~2.1 ~2.2 {multilib}

     Installed versions:  1.6-r2(13:07:37 16.04.2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         sandbox'd LD_PRELOAD hack

```

 *Quote:*   

> 1.41.9 also schon seit einiger Zeit stable 

 

bei mir nicht. s.o.

----------

## franzf

Das nächste mal aber gleich sagen, welche Architektur man fährt.

Ein emerge --info ist da immer gleich im ersten Post nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

Das wäre auch jetzt noch interessant.

----------

## michael_w

Sorry, hier ist alles amd64. Ich habs aber jetzt hinbekommen. Ich hab e2fsprogs und die libs bei keywords eingetragen und damit gehts dann. 

Thx an alle.

----------

